# Mom possibly injured during defacography



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

My mom has been suffering from chronic evacuation constipation. (She goes every day, but it feels incomplete.) The first doctor she saw sent her for biofeedback after a digital exam, but I talked her into going to a different doctor and getting a test done. This doctor sent her to a nearby university hospital for a defacography. The lab doctor found what he described as a "huge enterocele." During the exam, he bullied her into straining really, really hard.Now she has horrible sensations of prolapse. The doctor's attitude is, "well, of course. You have a huge enterocele." BUT SHE DID NOT HAVE THESE SENSATIONS BEFORE THE EXAM!!!!Shouldn't the doctor have been more gentle with a 68 year old woman?Do you think she's been permanently injured? I'm so upset right now I feel like I'm going throw up. All of her medical problems began with a doctor's error five years ago. I can't believe we keep going back to let them hurt her even more.Her doctor is insisting that enterocele repair will solve her constipation problems, but the stuff I've been reading on PubMed by no means supports this claim. One abstract even explicitly says that "enterocele does not impair rectal evacuation."Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Do you think my mom really does have a serious prolapse now because of all of that straining at the exam? The exam was about a week ago and she's still wearing a corset "to hold things up" and having trouble with walking.


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

I wrote "corset" when I meant to write "girdle."


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I'm so so sorry to hear about your Mom. That sounds just awful for her. I would probably go see another doctor about it, if he really did cause her to hurt herself like that I wouldn't want to see him again!But I know they aren't always all that gentle are they. I had a barium enema back in May, I have diarrhea, so they went in to check everything out. She jabbed me when she was inserting the enema tube. A few weeks later I developed a horrible absess next to my rectum, which now turned in to a fistula and I need surgery to repair it. I really believe they caused this for me, and it's very upsetting. We go in for tests to get help not more problems!Anyway I wish I had more advice for you. I hope your Mom is okay, let us know how she is!


----------



## veronica_delk (Nov 13, 2001)

Jennifer,Thanks so much for responding to my post. I completely agree that my mom should not go back to this doctor.I'm so very sorry to hear about your own awful experience. I hope that the surgery goes smoothly, and that you also begin to experience some relief from your symptoms.Hang in there!Thanks again,VeronicaP.S. My mom is feeling a little bit better.


----------

